# Rabbit has diarrhoea after neutering?



## Tasha93x (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey, looking for some advice.

My female rabbit Rhea was neutured last Tuesday. Everything went well and she was kept inside for a few days until her eating and behaviour was back to normal. However, 2 days ago i noticed she had stopped eating and was having terrible diarrhoea. Thankfully yesterday the vet was able to see to her and gave her antibiotics, and also a feeding syringe as she is still not eating. Took her back to the vets this morning for more antibiotics. She's inside at the moment and she's having a nibble at some veg but that's about it? Feeding her with the syringe at regular intervals(however she hates it!) Also she still has diarrhoea.

Just curious is this normal after a female has been neutured?

Thanks


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 5, 2011)

No this is not at all normal..sometimes the incision could get infected but you did not mention that. :?

I suppose if the incision was terribly infected it could affect her GI tract and then again this could be unrelated to the spay 

Iwould ask the vet a lot of questions 

She should be getting an additional probiotic and 

This product (Biosponge) is excellent if the rabbit has diarrhea from bacteria (like clostridium) in the gut. 

http://www.platinumperformance.com/Small-Animal-Bio-Sponge0174/productinfo/CBIOC150/

often used by horse owners you may want to mention this to the vet. it absorbs toxins ..saves lives..

print it out for him.


----------



## Tasha93x (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks Angie, vet had a look at the wound and all looks well,not infected. I'm taking her back in tomorrow morning and will mention biosponge. Poor girl


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 5, 2011)

ray:


----------



## tamsin (Dec 5, 2011)

Is it diarrhoea (really watery) or soft not well formed droppings? 

An op can upset a bunny delicately balanced system and cause the later, but the former is quite rare in adult bunnies.


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 6, 2011)

*Tasha93x wrote: *


> Thanks Angie, vet had a look at the wound and all looks well,not infected. I'm taking her back in tomorrow morning and will mention biosponge. Poor girl



You should also be giving a probiotic ; I don't know what is available in the UK, however acidophillus from a health food store will help if you cannot get something like benebac ; you can also use almost any probiotic made for horses which is available at farm stores. 

is she getting sub q fluids ? Really very important for her because she is losing fluids due to the diarrhea. 

Are Antibiotics being given because the vet feels that she has an over growth of 'bad' bacteria in her gut??? Antibiotics may be wreaking even more havoc on her GI tract. 
Never hesitate to get a 2nd opinion if you are not getting answers or results. 

forum vet list for UK 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=15071&forum_id=9


it would be wonderful if you could get her to eat hay ....
What are you feeding her. ?:?


----------



## Tasha93x (Dec 6, 2011)

tamsin, yes it is definitely diarrhoea - very watery. However today it seems mushy but not as watery as it was a few days ago at all.

Angie,i'm not sure if she was given a propbiotic, was that something the vet would give? She got another injection aside from the antibiotics on the first day we took her i'm racking my brain can't remember what he said it was tho!

She was given sub units on every visit to the vets,she has been drinking some water at home aswell. Not as much as usual.

I think he suspected a bacterial infection hence the antibiotics? Could this be causing havoc?

We've been given a fibre based powder which is watered down into the feeding syringe. I'm trying to tempt her with veggies and she is eating her favourites - which is an improvement from the past couple of days!been trying hay no luck  i'll take her back to vets tonight

Thanks for your help everybody


----------

